# Popup fenster in PHP



## Silent-V (12. März 2004)

Hi Leute,

Ich kenne mich nicht sehr gut aus in PHP,und jetzt wollte ich mal fragen wie ich ein popup fenster erstellen kann (wenn es in php überhaupt geht)
Ich wollte das wie folgt einsetzten:  Ich habe eine Memberliste und jetzt wollte ich Profile für die einzelnen Member erstellen (MemberCard)  so das wenn man auf den namen Klickt sich ein (POPup fenster  mit den maßen  496 X 368  öffnet wo denn das Profil steht.

Wer was weiß soll bitte schnell Antworten.

THX


----------



## gecko (12. März 2004)

nicht in php, da php nunmal serverseitig ist und wenn du auf dem server ein popup aufpoppen lassen könntest das dem client nicht viel bringt 

...aber mit javascript, das du ggf. per php generieren kannst. 
wie du konkret ein popup bastelst erzählt dir selfhtml.


----------



## bluesun (12. März 2004)

pop up generator auf http://www.dauerstress.de


----------

